# Bilder rund um Wiesbaden



## Teamgeist (26. April 2020)

Thema heute: Freie Sicht nach Borkenkäferabholzungen
Der Haagweg unterhalb vom Erbsenacker





Der Einstieg zum Alsbachtrail ist wieder frei





Neuer Aussichtspunkt (war früher voll bewaldet): Hahnberg mit Blick Richtung Niedernhausen


----------



## Teamgeist (3. Mai 2020)

*Heute Impressionen vom höchsten abgeholzten Berg Wiesbadens: Rassel (539m)












*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambitionbike (10. Mai 2020)

Da mach ich mit .


----------



## ploerre (12. Mai 2020)

Vor 2 Wochen,

Hohe Wurzel, morgens 6:30





Brücke Theistal, Niedernhausen, 18:00


----------



## talybont (14. Mai 2020)

Unterführung Eiserne Hand am letzten Dienstag.


----------



## ambitionbike (14. Mai 2020)

Ja der Sturm hat schwer gewütet.


----------



## Teamgeist (18. Mai 2020)

Yo, hier ein Bild vom Ruhrwehrweg, im Hintergrund der alte Steinbruch:




Am Horizont, das Ziel vor Augen:



Und hier ein Song-Rätsel, Interpret und Titel sind gefragt? Wir sind die letzten von ...


----------



## Ripman (18. Mai 2020)

von 110, wir warten, bis die Zeit vergeht .... dummdidumm


----------



## ploerre (18. Mai 2020)

Hohe Wurzel, von dem Höhenweg oberhalb Bärstadt aus





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				









alte Hinterlandswaldstraße





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				











						Hinterlandswald – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				









Blick aufs Wispertal oberhalb von Geroldstein





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Teamgeist (22. Mai 2020)

Vatertag war Klettertag:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## ambitionbike (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambitionbike (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## Teamgeist (25. Mai 2020)

Leider war es gestern etwas zu diesig, sonst könnte man den Donnersberg am Horizont erkennen.





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Teamgeist (1. Juni 2020)

Baihai Tempel, im Hintergrund der Altkönig.





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## ambitionbike (12. Juni 2020)

Niedernhausen


----------



## Teamgeist (2. Juli 2020)

Heute mal wieder Bahai Tempel





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				







Und danach zum grauen Stein:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## ambitionbike (2. Juli 2020)

Ich war im Kesselbachtal unterwegs .nördlich Wiesbaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teamgeist (8. Juli 2020)

Gestern war ich seit langem mal wieder auf der Hohen Kanzel:


Zue

rst am Schuhbaum:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				










Danach am Theisstalsee:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## ambitionbike (8. Juli 2020)

Du wilderst in meinem Revier


----------



## Teamgeist (9. Juli 2020)

ambitionbike schrieb:


> Du wilderst in meinem Revier


Oje, und ich war heute schon wieder am Theisstalsee.


----------



## Svenos (10. Juli 2020)

Ist doch scheee dort. Ohne Menschen ist man dort aber selten.


----------



## Teamgeist (28. April 2021)

Am Goldstrand gegenüber von Nierstein





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				








Am 3. von 5 Wildsachsener Weihern





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				








Feldbergblick





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## talybont (29. April 2021)

Die Wildsachsener Weiher muss ich mir auch mal ansehen, wenn ich wieder zwischen Langenhain und Eppstein unterwegs bin.


----------



## Ghostrider63 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe gestern eine Oakley Radbrille an einem Trail gefunden. Falls jemand seine vermisst kann er diese gerne bei mir abholen. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich das noch posten kann.

Grüße


----------

